# Damon diadema pics



## steve055 (Mar 25, 2003)

some pics i took today.


----------



## steve055 (Mar 25, 2003)

2


----------



## steve055 (Mar 25, 2003)

3


----------



## Weapon-X (Mar 26, 2003)

*cool*

those are awesome steve! talk about alein looking--Jeff


----------



## The_Phantom (Mar 26, 2003)

EeeeK! Definitly looks like an alien! Cool.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2003)

Does it have acid spit?=D   cool looking though


----------



## Bob the thief (Mar 27, 2003)

No.. but they can trick you by acting really slooooooow then they bolt on you into the first crack they find.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Apr 7, 2003)

I think I just might get some tailless variety soon. What size enclosure do you keep D. diadema in, Steve055? I have seen posts for D. varigatus (spelling?) all over the net, but not much info on diadema. Who sells this species in the trade?


adios,
edw.     Thanks!


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi XOskeletonRED,
 I have one that I keep in a 10 gallon aquarium. I use it since it has the long sensory legs on it and I wanted it to have plenty of room to roam around. I tell you they are just so cool. It's always a treat at feeding time to watch it eat. If you don't have one you definately need one


----------



## D-Man (Apr 26, 2003)

*Oh Boy*

I wish I didn't see these pics! Awesome creature....this has caused by budget to increase.


----------



## Ravnos (May 15, 2003)

Ambling-pigeons are very cool.  I'm not even really sure which species mine is, I think it may be D. variegatus?







Rav


----------



## steve055 (May 15, 2003)

Well its a male, and a think it is the same SP. as mine, Damon diadema. From what i have been told most that have been imported are. Alex can explain better.


----------



## steve055 (May 15, 2003)

Sorry to the posts above, i just noticed them. She is kept in,  i think, a 22 gallon rubbermaid type container w/ lid. The lid a has several holes drilled in it. Substarit is just peat. I have a large rock in the center and some bark leaned against it. I use an under the tank human heating pad on med. This heats up the rock very nice. In this way she can self regulate better. Open air temp is about 75. rock surface about 85-90.


----------



## Ravnos (May 15, 2003)

Ok... how did you come up with the determination of male? 

I know few are imported, because they're not exactly huge in the pet trade... so it stands to figure they'd be mostly the same species.

Rav


----------



## steve055 (May 15, 2003)

Males has shorter palps. Females longer.


My female


----------



## Phillip (May 15, 2003)

*actually...*

Think you got that backwards. Males have the longer palps and a smaller abdomen where females have shorter pals and a larger abdomen. Got this info from someone who has bred them so he must know which was female unless he had a tranny male.  

Phil


----------



## Ravnos (May 16, 2003)

I just went and did some checking, Phillip is correct. Females have shorter palps, and the males have longer palps which are more intricately spined.

Rav


----------



## steve055 (May 16, 2003)

Sorry about that, somewhere along the line i got them backwards.


----------



## Emanuele (May 17, 2003)

*Damon males*

I don't agree with you Steve, males normally have longer palpi than females. The species of the picture of you and Ravnos are not a Damon diadema, this last species have very long palpi. Maybe yours is a Damon johnstoni and that of Ravnos could be a parent of Phrynichus or something similar to a Damon variegatus (but it's not in my opinion a variegatus...).
Regards
Emanuele


----------



## Midwest Art (May 17, 2003)

*tailess*

Yes, males have longer pedipalps than females. In larger species such as Heterophrynus batesii, males have pedipals that can reach 8 inches in length, while females have 6 inch pedipalps.

N-Joy
Art


----------

